# Enunciado de problemas en c++ con while o for.



## OLIVER8520 (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola! comunidad solicito su ayuda, necesito enunciados de problemas en c++ con while o for, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Abr 27, 2010)

Algunos enunciados que se me ocurren:

Mostrar todos los numeros pares de entre 0 y 100 inclusive.
Mostrar todos los divisores de un número.
Ingresar 50 números, mostrar su promedio, maximo, minimo.
Calcular la sucesión de fibonacci.
Calcular la raiz cuadrada de un número.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## Meta (Abr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzfPrcilerI


----------

